# Pompeii



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am thinking of a holiday.. will it be better for me to stay in Pompeii or stay outside and travel in.

Any suggestions for a good clean basic hotel?

I will be going in the winter, I take it the site is open?


thanks 


Maiden


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi - we visited Pompeii while holidaying in Sorrento. It was really easy as the site is right next to the railway station. So you could try Sorrento as a base - which would also give you access to the Amalfi coast . Alternatively Napoli might also be a good base too.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks... will have a look at that, how many days would it take to look around the site?


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

We visited during the height of summer - August so 1 day was enough in the heat but really needed 2 days to do it justice. Depends on your interest in these type of things - I would think 2 days would be enough.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ianthy said:


> We visited during the height of summer - August so 1 day was enough in the heat but really needed 2 days to do it justice. Depends on your interest in these type of things - I would think 2 days would be enough.




Thanks two days it will be.. I am going in winter so that I can enjoy the walk around


----------



## LisaJW (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree that 2 days would be better to see all the site of Pompeii. I'm not sure about specific hotels, but I've used Booking.com: 221,365 hotels worldwide. Book your hotel now! and found the prices very good. If you consider self-catering I can suggest Explore. Dream. Discover. Italy. - Home who have several rentals in the Cilento area.

Enjoy your trip!


----------

